# Advice on clouds and tank



## vapour yaadi (4/2/17)

Hey guys 
So I've been vaping for about 3 months now and just upgraded to the smok g-priv with the big baby beast tank 
I am really enjoying the flavor as I am smoking trinity from this tank the problem is that I want more clouds, I don't build my own coils so what would be the best coils to get??


----------



## Silver (4/2/17)

Welcome to the forum @vapour yaadi 

I dont have the big baby beast but perhaps it would be a good idea to let the forum members know which coils you are using in your beast and at what power you are vaping


----------



## vapour yaadi (4/2/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @vapour yaadi
> 
> I dont have the big baby beast but perhaps it would be a good idea to let the forum members know which coils you are using in your beast and at what power you are vaping



I'm using 0.15 coils it came fired with the tank and I vape at around 80w


----------



## Scissorhands (4/2/17)

Things you could try

- decrease your airflow (increase vapor density) 
- try a higher vg juice (trinity is 70/30 im not sure if your coil can handle higher vg)
-increase your wattage (i dont know what your coils recommended range is)

If that doesn't do it for you, keep your eyes open for the TFV12, alternatively you can learn to build coils on a RDTA with premade Clapton/fused/alien wire (easy as can be)

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapour yaadi (4/2/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Things you could try
> 
> - decrease your airflow (increase vapor density)
> - try a higher vg juice (trinity is 70/30 im not sure if your coil can handle higher vg)
> ...


How do I decrease my airflow and increase my vapor density 
Sorry if it's a stupid question I'm still a new to this


----------



## Scissorhands (4/2/17)

vapour yaadi said:


> How do I decrease my airflow and increase my vapor density
> Sorry if it's a stupid question I'm still a new to this


No stress, at the bottom of your tank there is a ring with two slits in it, that ring should rotate to increase and decrease the amount of air going to the coils . If its wide open try close it half way, see how she vapes and adjustable to your taste. You should find that less air produces a warmer denser more flavourfull vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (4/2/17)

V8-T8 Coil is the best of the lot, especially for cloud. Though find the RBA (I know you said you don't build) trumps the pre-made coils.


----------



## vapour yaadi (4/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> V8-T8 Coil is the best of the lot, especially for cloud. Though find the RBA (I know you said you don't build) trumps the pre-made coils.


Do u get these coils for the big baby beast??


----------



## vapour yaadi (4/2/17)

vapour yaadi said:


> Do u get these coils for the big baby beast??


Or are they just for the cloud beast only???


----------



## Coldcat (4/2/17)

for big baby and baby beast. 

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=baby-beast-t8


----------

